# New Orange Terribilis



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Just got 4 of these guys in today! They are so fat and active...I might have a new favorite frog...I can't wait til my husband gets home to see 'em!


----------



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

Awesome! I think I might get into terribilis too.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice, but they look yellow


----------



## ccc (Nov 22, 2006)

Just wait until you hear them call! They are one of my favorite frogs. They look good.

Chris


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

They do look yellow to me as well, but were sold to me as orange. I know there are different shades of orange...maybe some more experienced froggers can chime in.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I listened to the Terribilis call on mistking and it sounds awesome! I can't wait!


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice looking little guys. They look orange to me in the second picture, the other pictures it looks like they are a tad over exposed which may wash some of the color out of the frogs.

Either way though, terribilis are wonderful frogs, and complete pigs when it comes to eating, mine always have big full bellies on them!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

My terribs are all orange terribs but some are just lighter than others. The ones that are lighter do look yellow in some lights.
Candy


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Very nice, these guys are awesome!

I would recommend removing some of the smaller gravel as they age since they are known to pickup pretty large food items they may accidentally grab one of those small gravels bits with it.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Maureen...I wasn't aware. These are the first Phyllobates I have owned.


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

They look great. Where did you get them from?


----------



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

I want some of those so bad! Beautiful frogs you have there.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

might just be the lighting or the pictures, have you looked into naturose at all? My 4 oranges are very orange, and i use naturose maybe once a week, to every other week, seems to keep them really bright orange, either way looks like you have got some great frogs, they are my latest purchase of frogs as well, which was about 8 months ago and are now one of my favs, I Love these guys!! unfortunately i think i've got 4 males ive seen 3 call, and the other isnt as large so im thinking they are all males! so if anyone knows or wants to trade a male for a female im Game!!

also how old are those frogs, they all look like they are already solid color!!


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

These four came from Regal Reptiles. I was told that they were 4 months old. Since this is my first experience with them I wasn't sure how long it took for them to lose the black. I have never used naturose, but I think I might try it soon. And TroyFrog, I know all about your Terribilis...I have followed your posts on them....they are beautiful!


----------



## bksbuddha (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats on the new babies...they're all stunning. I would love to get a couple of those, maybe in the mint, someday...maybe when the baby moves out & I convert her bedroom into my own space. Or I can just wait until she outgrows the toybox in the livingroom. lol For now I'll just have to enjoy my Auratus & Bicolor (they're kinda like Terribilis, right  )
 Thank you so very much for sharing your pics.
:0 Btw, were they shipped from RI???? We have a place up here by that name & that's where I got all my gorgeous babies. Also where I buy my pinheads.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks im glad u think they're beautiful i agree with u!!  good luck with your babies!!


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes Buddah, they did come from RI!


----------



## Bill Finley (Sep 9, 2004)

Lisa,

They look great, here's my Female Orange just to let you know how they will look in 8 to 10 months. I love these frogs, very bold, mine hardly move when I put my hand in the tank too clean, or remove eggs. I have all three colors.










Bill Finley
Maine


----------



## tangelo (Oct 20, 2007)

Glad to see that Troy was able to help you out, they are awesome looking. Since talikng to you about them, I have been considering placing an order myself... More pics please ; )


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

Lisa,

They look great and I'm sure you will love them! I have 3 Orange Terribilis and am going to add another 2 or 3. They are very bold and it's great to watch them eat - they are huge pigs! I like mine so much that I am planning another tank for some Mints. Good luck!

Andy


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

awesome frogs, i am kind of a begginer and i think those frogs are cool. are they more advanced frogs or are the easy frogs to take care of? also where do you get those and how much are they?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

awesome frogs, i am kind of a begginer and i think those frogs are cool. are they more advanced frogs or are the easy frogs to take care of? also where do you get those and how much are they?


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

pm'd ya to answer your questions


----------



## cobra_gerard (Apr 29, 2007)

hexentanz said:


> Very nice, these guys are awesome!
> 
> I would recommend removing some of the smaller gravel as they age since they are known to pickup pretty large food items they may accidentally grab one of those small gravels bits with it.


 
Yep Maureen is right about that, in one of the magzines of Harold Divossen a terriblis died of swollowing a small stone

I should remove them out of your tank.
Nice frogs btw, but they look more yellow than orange to me.


----------



## bksbuddha (Oct 2, 2008)

chesney said:


> Yes Buddah, they did come from RI!


That's awesome. I go there quite often & was waiting for them to get some in so that I could see them. The last time I was there, I finally saw the yellow ones, but didn't see the other two colors. If I ever get brave enough (& get a bit of money to play w/), I hope that Troy has in the mint ones. I think I'd like those best of all. Not having much money to play w/(& my inexperience) prompted me to get my bicolors. I definitely don't regret it as they are quite visable & have a great appetites!


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Mints being shipped next week if the weather holds out!


----------



## bksbuddha (Oct 2, 2008)

Did they get there yet? Sorry I haven't been around lately...life & my other responsibilities to the hermie site have been keeping me way too busy. 
I've probably gotta go look around the forum for the thread, huh? lol


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures! Did you get lucky and have the mints shipped out?


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes, I have had the mints for awhile. I will try to post some pics when I get home tonight.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I didn't know Regal did darts! I frequent the "All New England" expo (in NH) but I was always looking at the KSBs and the Rhacs! I'm glad to hear that there will be more dart breeders than expected at the show come April .

Sorry to get off topic... Lovely terribilis! I wanted these to be my first frog but I figured I'd wait so I could set up the 40g for them . I can't wait to see your mints!! *drool*


----------



## bksbuddha (Oct 2, 2008)

That's where I got my babies. It's really the only place I could think of to look for them...thank goodness I was right. They do usually have quite the selection of darts & Troy is awesome. Luckily I can pick up my crickets in the Providence one as I'd be always plastered to the vivs w/the darts. I'm already driving my husband crazy w/my new love. 
chesney,  I'm so looking forward to seeing your gorgeous new babies. Of course, then I'll just want them all the more. Perhaps for a while longer, I can live vicariously through you & other mint owners. I suspect that it shant be quite the same.


----------

